# What the Hell is this???



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

*WTH is this?? *UPDATE**

I would have posted this yesterday but the forum was down all day *lame* So the verdict was an abcess. Probably got it when he was still with his siblings couple weeks ago. Been festering since then (gross) so they put him out and opened it up and drained a bunch of puss off of it. Gave him some antibiotics and told me to keep a warm compress on it occasionally to help it continue to drain...sick. I am just very VERY thankful it wasn't something more serious.

After we got home

























SO we are going to go to the vet tomorrow but holy hell. I just noticed that Lugz has a huge bumpy mass thing on his throat! He is breathing, barking and eating fine, its doesn't really look to be bothering him. Theres no puncture like one of the other dogs bit him. infact he's torturing Tonka right now. ANy thoughts!?

I know it looks like loose skin, but its actually solid under there!


----------



## 0ni (Jul 8, 2008)

it maybe his glands swollen or even clogged or not to have you scared but it maybe cancer or a tumor because the fact that it don't hurt


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

dang I have no idea never seen that before I would deff have it checked out ASAP though keep us informed!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG I hope it isn't a tumor. That was my first thought when I saw the pictures. Please let us know what happens at the vets today.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I hope it's nothing bad, and hope that maybe it's just some swelling from rough play with Tonka. I know there's no bite wounds, but if there was a good amount of pressure used while playing around, it might cause that.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

So little update. Gave Lugz some amoxacillan(sp) and benedryl last night. He is still really swollen, looks like more to me than yesterday but could just be I notice it more now. I am really hoping its allergies I know blues are notorious for that.

I am going to drop him off at the vet today at lunch.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Please keep us posted!
Hopefully it will turn out to be nothing!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Please keep us posted. I hope the little guy is OK. Sorry I missed this post yesterday!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

*bump**update*


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Whew glad it was something that can easily taken care. I was so worried it was gonna be something worse. Give lugz lots of hugs from me okay. What a trooper.


----------



## 0ni (Jul 8, 2008)

i hope he feels better have u talked to the breeder to tell them so they could make sure no other pups has this


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

its good you caught it so quick, i always hate to find bad stuff with the dogs, it s a huge downer, then you think your a bad owner, then you have to treat it for at least a couple weeks no matter what it is, but what can you do!

good luck to ya


----------



## TheBoss (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow I bet he is relieved, that looks a million times better at least it was not anything serious. How is it looking now?


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

poor lil guy


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Glad to see he is doing better. Poor little dude!!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Cute pup ya' have there. My vote for the swelling would be swollen lymph glands doing their job and fighting off infection. Don't forget you just had a pustule lanced and all sort of ooze and ick drained out. The lymph glands are mounting the infection fighting process and therefore have grown to produce as many as has been needed to fight off the bug that festered. We do the same thing. The next time you have a sinus infection check out your own neck.) When you give him the amoxicillian, a bit of yogurt with live cultures wouldn't hurt him any just to keep the good bacteria alive in his tummy. (By the way Where is Deb-Geisthexe? Haven't seen her around in a bit. This is the type of answer she would post.)


----------

